# Remote control layout ideas.



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

1) Make a remote without the number buttons. Personally just never watch much live tv and I don't think I've used the numbers in the 4 months since I returned to Tivo.

2) Add old school T9 (cellphone-style) keyboard to number buttons.

Seems like it would cost nothing to add this and would help speed up text entry on the regular remote.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I would say just the opposite. Make the number buttons useful. This is one of the features I requested and jbernardis imlemented in vidmgr. In the NPL, pressing "1" should jump 10% into the list. Pressing "2" should jump 20%, etc. What I wish is they would make the <Guide> and <Live TV> buttons re-programmable. Neither one does anything I ever want to do. Indeed, they are both annoying easy to accidentally hit when I want the <Info> button, which I use almost constantly, and do rather heinous things when accidentally hit. It would be great to be able to reassign those buttons to AVR functions, or at least to kill them so they don't jump to live TV or the Guide, neither of which I ever, ever want to do.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd really like a Closed Caption button. One that would work with Live, Recorded, Netflix and Everything else. 

It seems every tv episode these days uses slang or idioms or just plain made up words. Or they mumble. I often wonder if I heard them right, back up a few seconds and turn on Closed Captions and then turn off Closed Captions. It is rare that I actually miss anything important, but it would be nice if it were easier. Oh and be able to easily turn off the progress bar, so I could actually see the closed caption.


----------

